# Menopause Age



## pyrogal (Jun 10, 2007)

Please someone tell me if IBS d can be connected to menopause starting and hormone changes. I'm half in menopause. My bowel is completely different recently. I've just hit 50. If anything opposite from a life of constipation,which for me I thought was normal. I am also anxious and confused.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While hormones can play a role in IBS I wouldn't assume this is just menopause.Since this sounds like a big change for you I would go to the doctor and have this evaluated.K.


----------



## isabelle1954 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, there is a connection with hormone fluctuations and IB. There is help out there. I have IB-D so after losing a lot of weight I needed meds which really helped but am on the other side now(1 year with no periods) and all things have settled down. isabelle1054


pyrogal said:


> Please someone tell me if IBS d can be connected to menopause starting and hormone changes. I'm half in menopause. My bowel is completely different recently. I've just hit 50. If anything opposite from a life of constipation,which for me I thought was normal. I am also anxious and confused.


----------

